# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Спам и мошенничество в сети  >  C 1-м апреля от download.cnet.com?

## anpspb

Подозрение: После очистки win-7 от гадости с помощью RogueKiller OnlineScanner и ESET OnlineScanner была скачана (из subj) и установлена Панда. Через 20 часов в связи с появившимся замедлением работы вновь запущены указанные сканеры, причем найдены и удалены около 40 PUPs (RogueKiller-ом), после чего запущенный ESET показал еще 3 файла с Visicom, в т.ч. в c:\Program Files\Panda Security\Panda Security Protection\Tools\PandaSecurityTb.exe
Virustotal подтвердил подозрения (23/65, SHA-256: 9fed84ac26b337e477937be2be438349d016b3f56b0a30eef3  dedd0d27a10ab6, 
File name:	PandaSafeWeb.exe, File size: 4.36 MB). 
В первоначально скачанном PANDAFREEAV.exe Virustotal ничего подозрительного перед инсталляцией на ПК не обнаружилось... 
Можно смеяться?  :Smiley:

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

